# Pheasant land?



## Engdahl (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, this is my first post. I am a college senior in MN and am going to be attending UND in Grand Forks for graduate school. Can anyone give me some suggestions about where to go/look for pheasants in the GF area, or within an hour or so of there? Maybe a map or something? i am moving up there before next season and want to make sure i know of a place to go or can make some connections.

Thanks,

E


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You will not be able to find pheasants on a regular basis an hour from Grand Forks...just too far North and East. Sometimes you run into one Sharptail hunting, but I think most of these are released birds.

You will generally have to be South of I-94, and the further West you go the better. I don't think you're going to have any luck getting maps or specific locations from anyone. This should definitely be enough information to get you started. Be sure to pick up a PLOTS book this year or next year...shows you all the public hunting areas. The ND Game and Fish website may provide you with additional information.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And I wonder why I can't get anybody to take me up on my pheasant guide service in the Grand Forks area! C'mon...Everyone knows Roosters love sugarbeats! :lol:


----------



## Engdahl (Dec 7, 2005)

How far west does a guy have to go to get into them?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Anywhere south and west of I94...Once you get outside the Red River Valley, you'll find birds...Good Luck


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

West....faaaar faaaar west of Valley City. 

Man, my buddies and I would wake up at 5 am, drive to my place, have breakfast, hunt, shoot some birds and be back up in GF before 5 pm.

Ahhhh, to be back in school again. *sniff*


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The nearest place to GF is the Dakota Hunt Club & Kennel, south of the airport. 

I'm only half joking. It's a really nice place for an afternoon of pheasant hunting, and when you consider the costs of driving down south of I-94 for a day of hunting, pretty darn reasonable...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you enjoy shooting pen raised birds...


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

you can find some decent rooster hunting in the south east part of the state. Tewauken refuge opened Nov. 21 and we have had some excellent shoots there and around there on plots land and the land that the farmers will let us on when we ask. However, I am concerned about the recent ice storm to this area. Good luck finding a good spot.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

NDTerminator said:


> The nearest place to GF is the Dakota Hunt Club & Kennel, south of the airport.
> 
> I'm only half joking. It's a really nice place for an afternoon of pheasant hunting, and when you consider the costs of driving down south of I-94 for a day of hunting, pretty darn reasonable...


It's a great place to take kids and teach them proper hunting techniques, it's also a great place to tune up the dog, or teach a pup, and it's a wonderful place in January and February when you consider the alternative.


----------

